# All about Kyushu (九州)



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

My elementary school


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Kagoshima*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariten/4474642025/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayano/1657764012/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/koemu/4322946368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ttk2010/5478251335/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikepl/5367399792/


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful city


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was in Fukuoka and Nagasaki last month. I really enjoyed it. I wish I had more time to explore the rest of the island.



hamasaki said:


> My elementary school


Do you work here or did you go to school here?


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

^^It's an elementary school from which I graduated.:banana:


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Kagoshima*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dc-bw2736/957227036/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4854720973/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hagi/3840014340/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Kagoshima*














































Source:http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kagoshimaboy_2009/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Kagoshima, what area of Kyushu is it in?


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

Kagoshima is in the southern part of Kyushu. 
Plz look at here about details. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kagoshima


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka*





































*提供：福岡市*
photos are given by Fukuoka City


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1350224460/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nexo/4476862077/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nexo/4477642740/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toughkidcst/326653941/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taqmatsu/5533560810/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5211291122/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/5493247762/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/5485400524/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/5492652697/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/5492660745/in/photostream


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7693892









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6425205









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6387872









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21960334


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from this city


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing! I'm planning to visit Japan again for Christmas/New Year's but the friends I'm going with haven't been there yet, so they want to do the usual Tokyo-Kyoto-Nara-Osaka tour. I'm trying to convince them to do Kyushu, instead! I'm telling them it's awfully cold in Tokyo in December! :lol:


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

I cant see any fotos,why?


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12944771









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48242233









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52231594









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40264567









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10659034









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34471790


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> Amazing! I'm planning to visit Japan again for Christmas/New Year's but the friends I'm going with haven't been there yet, so they want to do the usual Tokyo-Kyoto-Nara-Osaka tour. I'm trying to convince them to do Kyushu, instead! I'm telling them it's awfully cold in Tokyo in December! :lol:


The climate of Tokyo and Northern Kyushu is almost the same.It becomes a mild weather if going south. 
There are natural,hot springs,delicious food and cities in Kyushu:banana:lol


----------



## [{x}] (Jul 23, 2009)

とても　おもしろい　です！　＋きれい　です！　ども　ありがと　：）


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50994675









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33718216









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9963604









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27236647









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31395732


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great photos, Hamasaki!!!!


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

Thx

Although this is not the photograph which I took, Kyushu is a place with abundant tourist attractions.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

How popular is with Western tourists? I know the Tokyo-Kyoto-Osaka circuit is the most transited, and that Winter draws skiers from far and wide to Hokkaido. Is Kyushu No.2 or 3 in popularity?
I was planning to visit Fukuoka and Nagasaki in December, but a couple of friends who haven't been in Japan are coming, and they wanted to see Kyoto and Tokyo, so that's where we're going.... :nuts:


----------



## cheychai (Sep 2, 2005)

So beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> How popular is with Western tourists? I know the Tokyo-Kyoto-Osaka circuit is the most transited, and that Winter draws skiers from far and wide to Hokkaido. Is Kyushu No.2 or 3 in popularity?
> I was planning to visit Fukuoka and Nagasaki in December, but a couple of friends who haven't been in Japan are coming, and they wanted to see Kyoto and Tokyo, so that's where we're going.... :nuts:


There are more Asian tourists overwhelmingly than an Occidental tourist.
(It arrives in 2 hours and 55 minutes with a speedy craft from Busan to Fukuoka. ) 
Kyushu thinks that a hot spring, food, and grand nature are tourist attractions. 
Since the Kyushu Shinkansen was opened for traffic, movement became convenient.


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka*

→→scroll→→→








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10862806









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10862650


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Miyazaki*

→→scroll→→→








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10864748









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10865417


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Nagasaki*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50647578









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6926833









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20530714









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4325468









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33402315









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41557472


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka*

JR Hakata City








http://twitpic.com/7gbskw


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow!!!!
what's the name of the first place in the Miyazaki group? (the one with the bridge and the waterfall?)


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> wow!!!!
> what's the name of the first place in the Miyazaki group? (the one with the bridge and the waterfall?)



it is Takachiho


> Mythology
> According to Japanese mythology, Takachiho is the land where Ninigi descended from the heavens, sent by Amaterasu, the sun goddess. It also contains the Ama-no-Iwato shrine which is, according to myth, the location of the cave where Amaterasu hid until Ame-no-Uzume lured her out.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takachiho,_Miyazaki


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, kyushu is gorgeous....:cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG this totally awesome!!!!


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka*









http://photohito.com/photo/1474895/









http://photohito.com/photo/1504962/









http://photohito.com/photo/1487484/









http://photohito.com/photo/1447980/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54798510









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44434144









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40432618









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38624029









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38427486


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fukuoka* From Mt.Sarakura









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42316984









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14929706









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42273096









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14929657


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shots....:cheers2:


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ōita*

→→→scroll→→









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10410808









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10559212









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10559146









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10559110









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10559180


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ōita*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17134451


----------

